# Choosing a breeder near Northern Virginia



## JasonD (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been doing some research of some of the German Shepard breeders in my area(Great Falls, VA) and found one that's about an hour from me. I was wondering if anyone has heard of VON HAUS HANS GERMAN SHEPHERDS.

Thanks.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Sending you a pm.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What's your background and experience with raising dogs in general and GSD's in specific.

What 'flavor' of GSD are you thinking of?

You seen this site yet? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## JasonD (Jul 4, 2010)

This will be my first dog so the first thing I'm looking for is an even temperament and good health. I'm very active and live right next to a park so the dog will get plenty of exercise.

I prefer the look of West German highlines type with the plush coat, although I'm only looking for a family pet and not for show or breeding.

Thanks.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

What about a rescue


----------



## JasonD (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not opposed to getting a rescued dog but my family really wants to raise a puppy.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You can often find puppies in rescues. Win/win.


----------



## JasonD (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm worried about the health and behavior of a rescued dog since I am unable to confirm the pedigree.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Selah Shepherds in WV; czech and german purebred, large, level top lines, longcoat (not thin, full double-coat), all colors, hip/health guarantee, AKC. These are pets, great with children and other dogs. I have a two-year old female black and red that is just perfect. Highly recommend, you can contact me privately if you'd like more information.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

You can try these guys. They are in WV right outside Harpers Ferry. 

German Shepherd, Dog Training, Grooming, Boarding, Breeding and Sales - Our Puppies

*R3CONWARR1OR* just got a puppy from them this past weekend. Here is his thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/138478-introducing-phoebe.html


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Andy!

If you are looking for good German line pups the breeder I used is really great. I played with the litter for a bit Saturday and they all have a fantasic temperment. There are some good potential working dogs. The pups were very social and have great nerves. 

I would recomend them to anyone.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

You can go to Breed specific rescues. There are GSD rescues.


----------

